# Changes in a puppy's face during growth, I love it!



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Only having had standards, and absolutely loving them, it was scary for me to take the step into the miniature world. I had never seen a quality miniature, only long bodied short legged bulgy eyed dogs. I'm not trying to be funny or cruel, that really has been my experience. Many of my friends have toys and a few minis, and they either look like pot bellied pigs ( real pot bellied pigs are cute), or long legged spiders. So, to venture out and see if I could find a nice Mini was so depressing from the start, how could I find a nice dog!
Well it did not take long for me to find the breeder Anne Seppo 20 minutes down the road from my cabin! Yippee! She had such beautiful dogs, and she was so good to share all she knew about miniatures with me, and let me hang out as much as I wanted to to get to know her dogs and play with puppies.
Watching Kai's face develop has been amazing from his first days with us till now. He is 4 months old, a silver beige, and full of endless energy. 

Changes by maryac58, on Flickr

Having to put down my heart dog, Koi, my red standard last Feb due to
Hemangiosarcoma, sent me to a deep dark place for many months.

I'm so sad... by maryac58, on Flickr
He was one of those dogs, who was never really a dog. All who met him said he was part human. It was such a loss for me.
Coming back into the light, many months later, I really felt the need for a new someone in my life (no, one husband is enough, I mean a dog) and decided on a mini for many reasons. Reaching the age where my kids are grown, but now parents are failing, the care taking role continues. So I am more mobile with 2 big dogs and 1 small when traveling to my parents to stay and help out. So far, that has helped a lot.
Anyway, just sharing how I love that while getting my Miniature, I still get a little standard face.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I agree with you. There is nothing worse than a bulgy eyed Mini. A breeder around here somewhere - I forget now who she is - but she had a photo of a brown mini on her website. The dog had round bulgy eyes. I couldn't imagine why anyone would put that photo on a web site unless all the dogs looked like that. Your dog is really cute at all ages.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I heard Anne Seppo's name last weekend!! All in great context! 

Hubby and I took Lucy to Fargo to try out a new groomer, Danica... she was very complimentary about Anne and her knowledge of poodles! Danica invited me to come to the Duluth show (I have no idea WHEN the Duluth show is...) but she wants to introduce me to all the poodle people she knows - and it sounds like Anne would be there too. I'd love to meet her!

Barb


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

He is GORGEOUS!!! I love love love his head. I know what you mean about the short/long bodied minis - we see them all the time at our clinic. What is Anne's kennel name?


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

AgilityIG said:


> What is Anne's kennel name?


Amity Valley Kennels in Duluth, MN.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

AgilityIG said:


> He is GORGEOUS!!! I love love love his head. I know what you mean about the short/long bodied minis - we see them all the time at our clinic. What is Anne's kennel name?


Thanks, I love his head too! Yes, Anne's Kennel Name is Amity Valley Kennels.
I was so fortunate to be so close to her.


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

KAI, is ADORABLE! Lovely head shots. 

Know what you mean about going from standards to a mini. It is wonderful when they look like "mini" well-conformed standards. Never thought I'd be attracted to the minis, but I am now. I've befriended a white mini who lives in our neighborhood. We pass "Charlie" each day on our walks and he has won me over with his personality and looks. I can now see myself adding a mini to our family some day, also.

ENJOY your baby !


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

pudel luv said:


> KAI, is ADORABLE! Lovely head shots.
> 
> Know what you mean about going from standards to a mini. It is wonderful when they look like "mini" well-conformed standards. Never thought I'd be attracted to the minis, but I am now. I've befriended a white mini who lives in our neighborhood. We pass "Charlie" each day on our walks and he has won me over with his personality and looks. I can now see myself adding a mini to our family some day, also.
> 
> ENJOY your baby !


Oh I am! The other thing so nice is, less work for me grooming. I'm going to love having him in some fun cuts, easier to manage than my big kids. Hopefully a Scandinavian groom style will be coming his way if I can figure out how to start it! He is only 4 months, but looking more like a little standard everyday. My spoo's Luke and Ellie get along well with him, so that makes me SO HAPPY! 
I too never saw myself with a Miniature, but an so so so happy I went this route. Having 3 standards was wonderful! It really was. But, we travel a lot, and always bring the dogs with, and gosh, you have to always buy a vehicle that has room for 3 big dogs! I plan on always having a standard, but a Miniature sure has been a breath of fresh air.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Kai is gorgeous! Please keep posting pics of his progression. I want to see how his coat continues to clear, as well as see him!!! So nice to hear about your foray into minis. I think minis can be an ideal package. Glad you have him. And as painful as it was, I'm glad you shared Koi's photo and his story, too.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

amerique2 said:


> Kai is gorgeous! Please keep posting pics of his progression. I want to see how his coat continues to clear, as well as see him!!! So nice to hear about your foray into minis. I think minis can be an ideal package. Glad you have him. And as painful as it was, I'm glad you shared Koi's photo and his story, too.


 Koi was my heart dog, and the pain of losing him was overwhelming. Sharing, or I guess documenting the journey we went through his illness and losing him was cathartic in some ways. Thank you for your kind words.

Oh boy, I'm a photo nut, so it would be my joy to keep you updated on Kai's growth and changes! I knew nothing about silver-beiges, I just wanted Kai 
(his name was Georgie in the litter) because of his size. There were 4 in the litter, i think one brown, 2 Cafe Au Lait, and Kai, who was the largest puppy being the silver beige. I don't know if I would had picked him for his color, but his size and personality were most important to me. All of Anne's puppies are healthy, and have outstanding conformation, so no worries there. I also really wanted one of Frankies puppies (AmCanInt. Amity's Mystical F.D.R,) such a gorgeous head and face.
It sure is fun to watch the change in him, and experiencing the differences between a spoo and a mini! He is like part monkey (fast little movements, part wolverine (must have something in his mouth at all times, flesh too ) and so much more athletic and nimble than my spoos ever were as puppies.
Geez, I've sure blabbed on enough, bla bla bla, can you tell I like my dogs?


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

A couple head shots of Kai today. His hair is really growing, and tried to band it today. Wow, it was like doing gymnastics trying to put them in on a constantly moving puppy! So, should I even be banding now, or should I let his hair grow even longer before doing this. I would say it is just starting to hang in his face, not terrible yet. I just like being able to see his eyes.

Kai by maryac58, on Flickr

Can't help it, I think he is so handsome. by maryac58, on Flickr


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

spoowhisperer, he looks great with his hair banded. Very cute! Just be careful how tight you make the band. Like with humans they tend to break hair.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

I made sure there was no draw on his eyes, no pulling. For myself however, I try to pull as tight as possible, to draw out every wrinkle I can! Cheep face lift! : )


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Rockporters said:


> spoowhisperer, he looks great with his hair banded. Very cute! Just be careful how tight you make the band. Like with humans they tend to break hair.


Something I didn't think of, do I need to purchase special bands for dogs, or will the goody brand I have for myself I get anywhere work? Mine aren't super stretchy, so maybe the dog bands are better? If so, is that something that has to be ordered? Thanks : )

This photo he had already raced around outside for 45 min or so, trying to rub the bands out once and a while. I took them out before he would get them out and eat them. Will keep doing it until it isn't strange for him.

Please, just a momet to myself, I'm trying to smell the flowers. by maryac58, on Flickr


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Photo of Kai today, when he held still for, hmmm lets see, 2 seconds! Do miniatures EVER slow down? He is super fun, and boy does he keep me busy!

Mr Busy Body by maryac58, on Flickr


----------



## chardae (Apr 1, 2010)

Spoowhisperer,

Gorgeous pics, I love your baby. Joey's next brother or sister will be a mini; or maybe another standard? So many poodles, so little time-----!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

chardae said:


> Spoowhisperer,
> 
> Gorgeous pics, I love your baby. Joey's next brother or sister will be a mini; or maybe another standard? So many poodles, so little time-----!


Isn't that the truth! I had a strange path to deciding on a mini, but am glad this is where I arrived.
You've a beautiful dog, do you have more than the one in your icon?


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Lovely baby!

Interesting seeing who bred him. In the Silver issue of PV she had a very interesting article on color breeding and was open to questions. In fact I just received an answer from her today on an email question I had sent to her regarding "fading" and "dilute" and "clear". 

So nice and informative and breeding such beautiful animals!

Congratulations again!!!

PS I use a tiny hair clip on my pup. She is pulling her hair out of the bands and the plastic clip is working great!! The kind you pinch and it opens -wish I could describe it better. They come in pairs usually 8 to a cardboard sheet...


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

NOLA Standards said:


> Lovely baby!
> 
> Interesting seeing who bred him. In the Silver issue of PV she had a very interesting article on color breeding and was open to questions. In fact I just received an answer from her today on an email question I had sent to her regarding "fading" and "dilute" and "clear".
> 
> ...


I think I know what you mean, will try those. I'd like him to get used to the routine of bands, but I don't want to do damage to his hair while he is a wild man.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am so so sorry about your boy. Iknow the pain too. I lost my heart dog, my first Whippet at seven to a slipped disk which paralyzed him. My heart goes out to you.

Your new boy is GORGEOUS!!!! I absolutely love the third photo of him. He totally has a Standard head, which is as it should be. Beautiful!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I am so so sorry about your boy. Iknow the pain too. I lost my heart dog, my first Whippet at seven to a slipped disk which paralyzed him. My heart goes out to you.
> 
> Your new boy is GORGEOUS!!!! I absolutely love the third photo of him. He totally has a Standard head, which is as it should be. Beautiful!


You know, all of us who love our dogs, know at some point we will lose them all too soon. But when its your heart dog, the pain and emotional state I wasn't prepared for, none of my family was. I such great support through my flickr friends, it was amazing. I hope you had the support you needed when you lost your Whippet. My neighbors just got their new Whippet after losing their first one, Cheeta from cancer. They say these dogs are so emotionally connected to their owners, and find it hard to explain. 
This is Ella, she has one blue eye, and is a sweet heart!

Ella our neighbor by maryac58, on Flickr

Thanks for the nice words about my Kai, I do love that he has a little standard face, that was my hope in finding a puppy from Anne Seppo.


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Kai is gorgeous! Penny is a mini too and I don't think they ever slow down either. She's either going full speed or sleeping


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

Kai is beautiful!!! I have a 1 yearish old mini. Cozi is about 16 months now and she didn't slow down until about 10 months old. She was all goo go go! and now she still has lots of energy but loves to relax with me as well.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

artsycourtneysue said:


> Kai is beautiful!!! I have a 1 yearish old mini. Cozi is about 16 months now and she didn't slow down until about 10 months old. She was all goo go go! and now she still has lots of energy but loves to relax with me as well.


lOL. good to know there is a slow down point! I think if everything didn't have to go into his mouth to be chewed on, the energy wouldn't be as much of an issue.
I LOVE the name Cozi! My whole family teases me because its my favorite word to describe how I like things to feel


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

Haha Oh I know the "everything goes in the mouth" blues....

I used to have a routine with Cozi...woodchip in the mouth, take woodchip out of the mouth, in goes another woodchip....out of the mouth with the woodchip.

Insert Rock, bug, sock, shoe, praying mantis, garbage wrapper, etc. in place of "woodchip". Rinse. Repeat.

There was a point with her where it just clicked. Like a lightbulb went off and she said "oohhhhh I don't have to run around all the time and chew things?!?!? It's fun to lie down next to you....."

<I LOVE the name Cozi! My whole family teases me because its my favorite word to describe how I like things to feel>

Haha. Thank you! It really fits her with her plush black wooley coat.


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

Beautiful, beautiful pictures. My hands-down favorite is "I'm trying to smell the flowers here." What a beautiful expression on his face, and what a great job you did as photographer both in capturing his expression and in setting the scene.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

artsycourtneysue said:


> Haha Oh I know the "everything goes in the mouth" blues....
> 
> I used to have a routine with Cozi...woodchip in the mouth, take woodchip out of the mouth, in goes another woodchip....out of the mouth with the woodchip.
> 
> ...


It sure is nice to have some comradery with mini owners who can know what we go through! Little Kai has talent for sure! I love finding out what he has chewed under the bed, and I love seeing that he somehow got a oak branch full of leaves in the living room and thoughtfully distributed them in an aesthetically pleasing way. He has an eye for interior decorating! He has strong feelings about the shape of rugs, and has rounded all the edges nicely. 
Sure waiting for the 'lie down by me' stage! Lol!

*Beach girl*, Awww, thanks. I liked that one too. I'd love to take more photos of him, but MAN, he moves so fast!


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

spoowhisperer said:


> He has an eye for interior decorating! He has strong feelings about the shape of rugs, and has rounded all the edges nicely.
> 
> Lol... I actually took Cozi to the vet when she was 4 months old because I thought she had an internal problem.....turns out she was just swallowing too much red thread from chewing my red rug that it LOOKED like blood......oh I stopped that habit really quickly after that by spraying EVERYTHING with bitter apple spray


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

This boy's coat is getting big! I'd like to put him into a Scandinavian, but not sure when or more importantly, how!
Any tips on how to start this clip? No clue how to start. I thought I could figure this out on my own, but my spoo's have never had a fancy cut. I just put them in a Miami for their active lifestyles. Would love any advise! Thanks!

I see you've got yourself in a bit of trouble, by maryac58, on Flickr

Don't let the cuteness fool you, by maryac58, on Flickr

Kairos by maryac58, on Flickr

I wish I could get better photos of him from the side, but he is Mr Busy Body, and does not hold still!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Any tips or links on how to do a scandinavian cut? When doing a bit of scissoring today, I just couldn't visualize the lines.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Well, I made a sorry attempt at trying a Scandinavian trim. Darn if I can visualize the lines! So I ended with who knows what on Kai. I so wish there was a good video tortural on it. Good thing he has such a cute face, maybe I can get away with a goofy hair cut.


If Kai holds still, I take a picture! by maryac58, on Flickr

Unless sleeping... by maryac58, on Flickr

I can't believe I got a family photo today. Kai sat for a stay, and that was a big deal because I had my telephoto on. I had to keep backing up farther and farther away from them, and normally Kai feels the need to follow me.

Family photo by maryac58, on Flickr


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Kai is gorgeous, actually all three of your dogs are quite stunning!!!


----------



## Curlydogs (Jun 28, 2010)

Wow- what a great shot. I love how all three of their tongues are out. Beautiful poodle family.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Beautiful head on that Mini. Too bad you don't want to show. I think he is finishable. How big is he?


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

cbrand said:


> Beautiful head on that Mini. Too bad you don't want to show. I think he is finishable. How big is he?


 Thank you, I love his head too, its like looking at a small standard. 
With Kai being the silver beige out of the litter, his breeder really really wanted to keep him for show. It was a roller coaster waiting to find out if he would be mine or not as his growth was being measured so carefully. Anne Seppo felt in the end he would be to big to show, and he was finally mine. I wasn't looking for a silver beige ( I didn't know anything about them) and was actually a bit bummed when I researched the color. But, I wanted a large mini, and the timing was right for adding a puppy into our lives.
I'm not sure of his weight, but he is close to 15 inches at 5 1/2 months. I could be off a tad, and not sure how much growing goes on after 6 months, but sure looks like he'll be over 15.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Kai is beautiful! You do have a stunning family of poos there. I just love your family photo. I think it shows the love of your spoos and the puppiness in Kai (for looking at something of interest). Good of them to stay put like that.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

BFF said:


> Kai is beautiful! You do have a stunning family of poos there. I just love your family photo. I think it shows the love of your spoos and the puppiness in Kai (for looking at something of interest). Good of them to stay put like that.



Awe, thank you, what a perfect way to describe the family photo, so true! Hard to keep Kai on a stay, much less keep his attention! I want him to think of the camera as a good thing, not something to dread, so I am trying to keep photo times short and sweet whether I get a good photo or not.
Here a few photos from today out in our woods. The lighting shows how Kai's coat color is starting to change a bit.

Into the woods by maryac58, on Flickr

Fun on the trails by maryac58, on Flickr


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Looking at KAI thrills me!! He's_ gorgeous_, and I say this a minipoo owner and lover: he's the best looking mini I've seen since my Chagal'ls father, who is an American/Canadian Champion. 

Your photography is FABULOUS, and of course all three of your "subjects" are just stunning, splendid, sensational poodles. I can feel by your words what the loss of your "heart dog" did to you. Surely the best way to heal is as you are now, with oodles of poodles! 

As for the mini's energy level, my guy was half goat as a pup (everything "in the mouth"!), but always able to settle down after some exercise and a few good rounds of "zoomies." The one surprise I had with him was just how much of a "land shark" he was when younger: he had the sharpest, strongest teeth! Flesh, blue jeans, poor unfortunate captured stuffed toys (torn apart in 30 seconds or less). He did ultimately learn bite inhibition, though not before "tatooing" me in lots of places, my upper arms and wrists being his favorite spots.

I marvel at your photos, I love the look of all your poodles and I'm glad to have you as fellow "mini lover" now. Kai does have the most soulful expression!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Chagall's mom said:


> Looking at KAI thrills me!! He's_ gorgeous_, and I say this a minipoo owner and lover: he's the best looking mini I've seen since my Chagal'ls father, who is an American/Canadian Champion.
> 
> Your photography is FABULOUS, and of course all three of your "subjects" are just stunning, splendid, sensational poodles. I can feel by your words what the loss of your "heart dog" did to you. Surely the best way to heal is as you are now, with oodles of poodles!
> 
> ...


That means a lot coming from a owner of a beautiful mini yourself! You have read me well, the loss of my red boy Koi, was a very dark time for me, and when I not only began to see the rays of sunshine again, but felt the blessed breath of joy again, I was ready to open my heart to another. I still am amazed, that I would never have considered a mini before. I loved my pack of 3 standards, and wanted it to go on forever. Circumstances changed in my life though, ( needing to be more mobile to help care for my parents who live in a condo an hour away) and adding another standard would have complicated things. Funny how things work out, now I am looking forward to adding my next mini someday.
Land shark? Yes Yes! I know of this too! Ouch! Kai has been a _jumping_ land shark! I can't tell you the number of times he has jumped up and snatched my underwear out of my hands in the morning!
hwell: that may be too much information...
anyway, what a joy he is. Have to tell you though, until 3 weeks ago, he has kept me busy, he is fun, he is cute, he has been my shadow, and really like him....but had not bonded to him. I really didn't even realize that until a few weeks ago, because now I LOVE him! I think its because he has settled some, and actually lays or sits by us in rest, not *tattooing* us every moment! He was like holding a little wild monkey ( need to make clear I've never actually held a little wild monkey) never still for a moment! He is really growing into a wonderful boy and I am just so darn HAPPY!
Do you have any photos or links to Chagal'ls father? Would love to see him! Again, really appreciate your kind words. : )


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Had so much fun with Kai in the woods today. 

I'm trying to be a good boy mom... by maryac58, on Flickr


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*spoowhisperer:* You can see pictures and videos of Am. & Can. Ch. The Lone Ranger on two websites: 

cabrynpoodles. com
firebrookpoodles. com 

Also, there's a video of him on U-Tube taken at the Clearwater Kennel Club Dog Show on 01/11/2008 that you can probably google your way to...I am so not sophisticated on the best or easiest way to find stuff on the net. I do have some photos of him, but I don't have the right to reproduce them (nor the skill to get then sent to you on Poodle Forum). If you do scout him out, I'd love to hear what you think of him!

I swear I could spend all day kissing your Kai's muzzle! Such a face, such a glorious face!! And I know what you've experienced in "suddenly" falling in love with your mini; happened to me too. I gotChagall within 8 days of losing my 16+ year old beloved Rat Terrier, Miss Moneypenny, who was truly one of a kind. After caring for her during her late-life illness (her one any only, amazingly so) I was exhausted. Then I brought home a minipoo puppy, probably dazed and crazed (me, not the pup). Looking back I was a robot zombie for a while there and Chagall, well he was sort of like a "food processor"; stuff in, stuff out, then potty training and walkies and zoomies and repeat. Then one day, I looked at that little magical ball of fluff and I felt my heart expand with what I can only describe as "love at first sight, again." I knew the minute I first met him I'd love him forever, then a few months into having him live with us I "instantly" fell for him hook, line and sinker. There's no way I can describe it other than I had some sort of "precognition" that he would be the total gem of a dog he is. I had so wanted one of Ranger's offspring, and the timing just worked out to be right, as though Moneypenny had given me one final gift; a new love of my life. 

So glad you are in such a happy place, and so sorry to be so long-winded and ooey-gooey in front of all the other PF members!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

*Chagall's mom*, oh my, I looked at several photos of Ranger, and he is gorgeous! I can see why you wanted a puppy from him! Heh heh, "food processor", funny. I totally know what you mean! So great that we both love what we have. : )


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Was working with Kai alone outside a few days ago, he is so busy. My camera can actually be a tool, working with him on stays and keeping his attention on me. 

Such a baby doll by maryac58, on Flickr

Had a bit of fun with this one

I've really fallen in love with this boy by maryac58, on Flickr


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_And I can see why! He is such a handsome mini. I don't think I have seen another that looks as good as he does. You are obviously truly enjoying this boy. I am so happy for you that you have found another heart dog to fill your live with.

Your whole family of poodles are beautiful!
_


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Kai is, seriously, the most gorgeous mini I've ever seen. No joke, I thought I was looking at a standard this whole time. :shocked: I would definitely consider getting a mini if I could find one as perfect as yours.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

spoospirit said:


> _And I can see why! He is such a handsome mini. I don't think I have seen another that looks as good as he does. You are obviously truly enjoying this boy. I am so happy for you that you have found another heart dog to fill your live with.
> 
> Your whole family of poodles are beautiful!
> _


Gosh, thank you! I do think Kai to be handsome, but I don't have anything to compare too so I don't know what is good or not, just what I like! I am very thankful I made the move to a Miniature, he is so fun and fits in so well with my standards Luke and Ellie.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Salukie said:


> Kai is, seriously, the most gorgeous mini I've ever seen. No joke, I thought I was looking at a standard this whole time. :shocked: I would definitely consider getting a mini if I could find one as perfect as yours.


Wow, that's quite a compliment! When I look at his face, it does make me so happy because I feel like I'm looking at a little standard, not a delicate little poodle. I'm so glad I did my homework and had high standards when looking for a mini. I think there was a bit of divine intervention though, being he was only 20 minutes away from my cabin!
I love my standards, and hope to always have one in my life. but also am so glad I opened my heart to a Miniature!

Kairos by maryac58, on Flickr


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm in love with Kai!!

This video isn't in English but it's good quality: Scandinavian Clip


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Kai is a beauty for sure, and it is fun watching his color develop. How tall is he?


----------

